# udma problems

## SkizotD

My motherboard and my hardrive both support  ultra dma ata100 but only udma0 udma1 udma2 are usable. It lists udma 133 during the start up. This is resulting in very slow hdparm test speeds. Anybody have any ideas?

My harddrive is a Western Digital 200GB 7200RPM IDE

its ultra ATA100

model #:WD2000JB

I have a motherboard with a  SiS746/963L chipset

http://www.pcchipsusa.com/prod-m848lu.asp

heres my hdparm output

```

00:23:27 root scott # hdparm -i /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 Model=WDC WD2000JB-00EVA0, FwRev=15.05R15, SerialNo=WD-WMAEH2061820

 Config={ HardSect NotMFM HdSw>15uSec SpinMotCtl Fixed DTR>5Mbs FmtGapReq }

 RawCHS=16383/16/63, TrkSize=57600, SectSize=600, ECCbytes=74

 BuffType=DualPortCache, BuffSize=8192kB, MaxMultSect=16, MultSect=16

 CurCHS=4047/16/255, CurSects=16511760, LBA=yes, LBAsects=268435455

 IORDY=on/off, tPIO={min:120,w/IORDY:120}, tDMA={min:120,rec:120}

 PIO modes:  pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4

 DMA modes:  mdma0 mdma1 mdma2

 UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 *udma2

 AdvancedPM=no WriteCache=enabled

 Drive conforms to: device does not report version:

 * signifies the current active mode

```

and the dmesg section about ide

```

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

SIS5513: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:02.5

SIS5513: chipset revision 0

SIS5513: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

SIS5513: SiS 962/963 MuTIOL IDE UDMA133 controller

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xff00-0xff07, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xff08-0xff0f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:DMA

hda: WDC WD2000JB-00EVA0, ATA DISK drive

hdb: Maxtor 91024U4, ATA DISK drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

hdc: SONY CD-RW CRX145E, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: max request size: 1024KiB

hda: 390721968 sectors (200049 MB) w/8192KiB Cache, CHS=24321/255/63, UDMA(33)

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 < p5 p6 > p3 p4

hdb: max request size: 128KiB

hdb: 19999728 sectors (10239 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=19841/16/63, UDMA(33)

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target1/lun0: p1

```

----------

## TheX

I think you just have to start hdparm at startup.

# rc-update add hdparm default

# /etc/init.d/hdparm start

and edit the /etc/conf.d/hdparm and add 

# all_args="-d1"

before you restart hdparm

----------

## lbrtuk

To get anything above ata33 you must be using an 80 conductor ide cable. Are you?

----------

## TheX

 *lbrtuk wrote:*   

> thing above ata33 you must be using an 80 conductor ide cable. Are you?

 

Yes i do, but i dont know if that is nessesary.

But a better cable should not be bad , he?

----------

## SkizotD

I already have hdparm in my runlevel and its been activated, but thanks anyways.

I think it might be a problem with the driver or the kernel or mabey hdparm itself.

If I can't get this working can anybody recommend a ata 133 harddrive conrtoller thats resonably priced and  compatible with linux?

----------

## SkizotD

 *lbrtuk wrote:*   

> To get anything above ata33 you must be using an 80 conductor ide cable. Are you?

 

im pretty sure i am.. but how do i check to make sure just count the wires on the ide connector?

----------

## Kabuto

Couple of things.  The Maxtor Driver (/dev/hdb) might be doing it.  Take it off and see (Won't two devices go only as fast as the slowest if on the same channel?).  If not maybe a new cable or just maybe the Sis drivers don't support higher?

----------

## SkizotD

 *SkizotD wrote:*   

>  *lbrtuk wrote:*   To get anything above ata33 you must be using an 80 conductor ide cable. Are you? 
> 
> im pretty sure i am.. but how do i check to make sure just count the wires on the ide connector?

 

i counted 80 holes in the connector so i think its an 80 conductor

I also found this post: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=924726&highlight=sis746#924726

and the sis746 is the same motherboard i have, so im wondering if its a motherboard problem.

----------

## TheX

If you got similar results in that test everything should be ok :::

```

hansa root # hdparm -tT /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 Timing buffer-cache reads:   1204 MB in  2.01 seconds = 599.99 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  170 MB in  3.03 seconds =  56.17 MB/sec

hansa root # 

```

----------

## SkizotD

actually i was talking about what he said in the very bottom of his post

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> now something quite different Wink
> 
> i do still wonder why i can't select udma6 for my harddrive.
> ...

 

12:36:37 root scott # hdparm -tT /dev/hda

but as for the test

/dev/hda:

 Timing buffer-cache reads:   968 MB in  2.00 seconds = 482.87 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:   68 MB in  3.08 seconds =  22.10 MB/sec

12:36:56 root scott #

not so good   :Sad: 

----------

## TheX

 *SkizotD wrote:*   

> 
> 
> but as for the test 
> 
> /dev/hda: 
> ...

 

this can be ok !!

my tested and posted harddisk has 8mb cache !

i tested another harddisk with 2mb cache and got this result :

```

hansa root # hdparm -tT /dev/hdc

/dev/hdc:

 Timing buffer-cache reads:   1176 MB in  2.00 seconds = 586.62 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:   84 MB in  3.07 seconds =  27.35 MB/sec

hansa root # 

```

how much cache does your dev have ?

----------

## TheX

OH !!

You've got 8mb cache too ..

hm.  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Jake

 *SkizotD wrote:*   

> i counted 80 holes in the connector so i think its an 80 conductor

 

Huh? No matter what, your connectors should only have 40 holes. The 80 conductor cable has 80 wires. See http://www.pcguide.com/ref/hdd/if/ide/confCable80-c.html

----------

## TheX

SkizotD,

I've  searched at every place i know about your prob.

i cant find a kernel or module or hdparm problem with your chipset.

some users just have sound probs with sis-chips.

my guess is : try that nu cable !

good luck  :Wink: 

----------

## SkizotD

 *Jake wrote:*   

>  *SkizotD wrote:*   i counted 80 holes in the connector so i think its an 80 conductor 
> 
> Huh? No matter what, your connectors should only have 40 holes. The 80 conductor cable has 80 wires. See http://www.pcguide.com/ref/hdd/if/ide/confCable80-c.html

 

oops but yeah it is an 80 condoctor cable..

Thanks guys for all your help looks like there might not be a solution for this.

So anybody know of a good reasonable price linux compatible udma 100 or 133 controller card?

----------

## TheX

Just get a better mainboard !

Controller-Cards are as expensive as a ne Board !

60 EURO and you'll have a good Board with DDR 400 100mbitLAN Sound Sata

----------

